# Favorite bike you've ever owned



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just want to see what everyone's favorite bike they have ever owned was/is. Especially the riders who have been riding for a long time.
Pictures are a plus . :thumbsup:

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

My old Titus Motolite...one sweet ride


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Dont laugh, but as a kid, i had a Pacific dept store mtb. a the time, i thought i was riding luxury. i didnt know anything high end existed. Yes, i rode trails on it. its still a fond memory. the color was orange and pink and blue swirls. i even would take it apart and paint stuff on it. i felt like it fit me well. Then it died and i actually missed it for a while! (i thought it had been put away in the shed for the winter, but it was actually BEHIND the shed and rusted to crap)

my first "real" bike was a great experience for me too. Seems like now, i'm still struggling to find that perfect mountain bike.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

1964 Sears and Roebuck Spyder44. Sorry I don't have any pics. I don't think cameras were invented yet. :skep:


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Easy. My current mtb: *2009 Pivot Mach 4*. No pics, but it's that beautiful anodized cobalt blue frame.

No, I haven't yet accumulated the miles and memories that some of my earlier mtbs provided, but this bike is a joy to ride. Pedals like a hardtail until you hit a bump and magically, it soaks it up. The most fun descending bike I have ever owned by far. A rock-solid technological marvel. Outfitted with the best brakes ever, I might add - Magura Marta SLs with the carbon levels and oh-so-buttery feel. Mmmm....


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm with golden boy... my current bike, the Mach 429. No qualifiers or comments.


----------



## Dreamerof1 (Jul 22, 2004)

1996 GT Zaskar. It was a great bike by it's own right (Full XT, First experience with v-brakes, Ti bars...etc), but what really made it was the thousands of miles and hours spent in close-quarters with it. I learned to love to climb on her. No pics of it here with me, but I've been meaning to scan a few out of my parents photo albums.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

my old 1998 Schwinn 4 Banger... 1st bike i bought on my own.. only took washing over 3000 dishes, 5000 cups and unknown amount of pealed potatoes

day i brought her home


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

My now broke 2005 KHS Solo-one soft tail. Rigid in front, inch of give in the back made for a sweet ride everywhere. Converted it to a 69er and rode it for several thousand miles before the chainstay broke. Sniff. RIP.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

My Cannondale M800 beast of the east. 
thatbike saw more of this continent than I will ever see again.
Mexico to Alaska.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

my old voodoo bizango. should never of sold it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

My current ride, Lucky Strike Ti, but the bike that still stays in my mind was my Diamondback
Topanga 1991. No suspension, toe-clips and straps and sssooo much purple it made your head spin.
Raced that bike for a long time, and it never let me down.:

P.S. Disregard the mullit .


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My Ellsworth Epiphany is one of the best bikes I have ever owned but my 1936 Mercury holds a special place in my heart. I rescued the frame from a pile of junk and gave it a new life. I ride it quite often and it is perfect because my commute to work is part road and part trail. The 8 speed hub with roller brake gives me all the gears I need. 

















My Silver King is a close second.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

My favourite would have to have been my 1999 Voodoo Hoodoo (aluminium frame). Nice all round bike, and was quite rare in New Zealand at the time. Wish I'd have kept it, it's the only bike I regret letting go!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Props to Sandmangts for 2 very beautiful bikes there. My old Hercules somethingorother was a b'day gift to my elder bro when he was maybe 8 and me 6, in 1962 ish. It was a 'full-size' bike, and I was very jealous. I dreamed I could ride it and woke up and did exactly that, never ridden a bike before. I ended up getting it as a hand-me-down, rod brakes etc and all, and had it until I was maybe 14 years old. It was stripped down to bare bones, and painted bright orange, and I rode it, jumped it, tore it up all over the place for years. It probably weighed 50 lbs, but it gave me my first taste of independent adventure, and paved the way for a lifetime on 2 wheels. I wish I had a pic!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> My Ellsworth Epiphany is one of the best bikes I have ever owned but my 1936 Mercury holds a special place in my heart. I rescued the frame from a pile of junk and gave it a new life. I ride it quite often and it is perfect because my commute to work is part road and part trail. The 8 speed hub with roller brake gives me all the gears I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

sandmangts said:


>


That bike is gorgeous.

For me it would be my old '67 5-speed stingray in my avatar. It was my transition bike bridging my previous '63 24" Schwinn to my '72 BX-purchased Peugeot. It got me into gears and v-brakes. I rode it often and took it everywhere.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I loved all the attention that my Purple 1991 Fat City Cycles Yo Eddie Team FatChance got, but putting vanity aside for a few seconds, I'd have to say my 1995 LiteSpeed Ocoee which went about 20,000 miles before cracking or the BlackSheep stHighlite 29er that I ride now.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

My favorite bike of all....is of course my next one 

But I have to pay homage to the one that started it all, around 1979 or so....

I present to you, the awesome Huffy mono-shock:


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

1996 cr-250r : )


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

two...my current GT 'cross bike and my 1998 ibis alibi...the frame of which i sold to make room for a dualie i no longer own...


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

what race is that, dave?


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

I love my Turner Spot and Jamis 29er but the one bike I regret getting rid of was a lugged steel Paramount from about 91. That was a great bike. Tange Prestige tubing.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

tough call between my anthem x and titus hcr. but, i'd have to say the Titus


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

A 2004 turner burner,decked-out. Loved it. Broke the frame in 2007.


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

Stupendous Man said:


> My favorite bike of all....is of course my next one
> 
> But I have to pay homage to the one that started it all, around 1979 or so....
> 
> I present to you, the awesome Huffy mono-shock:


I HAD THAT BIKE!! That is awesome!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pachaugbrad (Aug 14, 2011)

I also had that Huffy!! Never thought I'd see a picture of one again, it took me many places in the late 70's & early 80's. The shock was cool because it was adjustable by mounting it in one of the three holes near the head tube. RIP old Huffy :thumbsup:


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

DAVID J said:


> A 2004 turner burner,decked-out. Loved it. Broke the frame in 2007.


I have one and it rocks. Will I ever upgrade?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Can it be more then one? My Banshee Scream love that bike. But for do it all. It is has to be my Duncon Tosa Inu that bike did every thing from long 25 + miles rides with hills to drops and jumps, awesome bike. 

The IH Sunday one bad ass DH bike pure efficient great bike.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

My favorite bike is the one I am on. I rotate between six.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

All of them


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Favorite SS*

At the Beach Closer by normbilt, on Flickr

My Favorite Hardtail Used To Be This

Homegrown LTD 07 by normbilt, on Flickr

*Until I Got This*

2010 Cannondale Flash 1 Alloy by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

There have been some great bikes throughout the years, but this one is special.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll play. Have ridden 100's of bikes since the 80's, but a bike that still puts a grin on my face is my Ventana El Chucho. Have yet to have a bad ride on her.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know if I'd consider it my favorite or not, but it was my first real mountain bike. Oh sure, I'd had other bikes when I was younger, Schwinn Scrambler, a few free spirits, but this was the first. 

When I graduated high school and joined the USAF I kinda got out of riding, especially when I bought my first car. Had a buddy who was into it and decided to buy a new mountain bike. Took it with me when I went TDY and such. It was a Trek, I think it was an 850, that I bought in the late 80's. This pic was taken near Moron AB Spain during Desert Storm. Ended up selling the bike in '95 when I got a divorce and it wasn't until around '03 or so that I got another bike, a Trek 3700, which I still have but don't ride much anymore. My Gary Fisher takes up all of my time now.

Check out the cool specs and man, I wish I still had that much hair left.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I should add that my 36 Mercury can quickly become my least favorite bike when I get a flat. Changing the rear especially requires removal of the gear cable, brake arm clamp and cable and 2 bolts. The fron with the drum is not much easier.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I agree. Sherwood makes a fine frame. Here's my custom El Ciclon. The 2012 frames are calling to me though.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1986 GT Performer! Oh the places and things we saw growing up together!









***not mine, but is an exact twin of mine***


----------



## wasfast (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a KHS Montana team in the 90's that was totally tricked out, that I loved. My Niner Jet9 would probably take top honors,but the Canfield bros. Nimble9 that I just bought is RAPIDLY gaining on it, and may soon overtake it. It is fantastic and everything you could want in a hardtail.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

SasquatchSC said:


> 1986 GT Performer! Oh the places and things we saw growing up together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This one brings back some good o'll memories. What R those wheels Skyway's? I wish I'd have pictures of mine. But, as We old farts know there were no digital cameras or phone cams back them. Just the good old Kodak film, and you better have the right one for your camera. LOL!

By the way beautiful bike. I'd remember trail ridding on my BMX.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

my ibis ss circa 1989 or 90 i rode and raced that bike till 99 it was my only transpo through high school and i still regret selling it. my salsa spearfish is quickly gaining a spot in my heart but that old ibis saw the world with me on it


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

It's too close of a tie to call, so I'm going to post two.
First is my IRO model 19. First bike I built on my own. I love the geometry and the way this thing handled, but after bending two forks, I just couldn't trust it.









My super sketchy, hastily made "no weld" swing bike.
She's starting to fall apart, but we've had some good times. Did I mention that I built it for free?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Currently riding it*

custom, ti, built by my good friend eric barr in co. springs


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

pvflyer said:


> This one brings back some good o'll memories. What R those wheels Skyway's I wish I'd have pictures of mine. But, as We old farts know there were no digital cameras or phone cams back them. Just the good old Kodak film, and you better have the right one for your camera. LOL!
> 
> By the way beautiful bike. I'd remember trail ridding on my BMX.


They're OGK wheels. I ended up cracking the rear one mistiming a really high curb bunnyhop. My brother had Skyway Tuff wheels on his 86 Dyno Compe.

Man, I really sucked at freestyle... but was an alright BMXer.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

My first fave was a Trek 7000 from the 90's. I broke almost every component but the handlebars! Still loved that flexy aluminum frame. 

Always liked smaller frames, always rode 18" or smaller back in the day. I wanted a small BMX-like FS. Finally found it with my Double. You can just look at this bike and you start to smile! My current fave and most fun to date.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Easy.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

gomer hardtale said:


> what race is that, dave?


If memory serves me well the race was up by the Black Hills National Cemetery, I
think it was Alkali Creek?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

I can't really pick one, so Im going to two. First was my '05 Specialized SX. Had a longer i2i shock and some other fun stuff going on. It was truly a blast on every ride and I really regret getting rid of it.








Also, now becoming one of my favorite bikes is my '92 Bontrager OR Racelite. I haven't had it for a tremendously long time, but it has given me about the most smiles per pedal stroke of any bike.
















My SC MkII Nomad is also working its way to the top of that list.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

That's easy! Still my Dekerf Team ST. Many of my posts back in the day when I "lived" on this site were inspired by this ride.

I still totally love it.

I reassembled it last year for a while. Filmed a bit.....





I'd forgotten just how much I loved it and I ended up riding it for quite a while again after. Once again though, it's been robbed of some of its parts needed for other stuff I've got going on. It's still 80% assembled but hanging on the wall in my basement. It's a shame but I have full intentions of someday rebuilding it as it was the day I bought it.

Pic taken after years of abuse..........it took it all without a hitch.


----------



## fsr4000 (May 25, 2005)

2004 Specialized Stumpy FSR anniversary issue (S-Works). Still think that design(shock thru the hole in the seat tube) was the best they've had. Riding an Epic now, but the anniv. was the perfect bike for me.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

My Swift, pictures to follow when I reach a higher post count


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Easy.


My ride down Fose's creek on that bike rocked, that was such a cool bike!


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Schweeeeeet*

My fave bike is my current 2009 Mach 5!

But i will all ways love and cherish my schwinn frame my dad built up with Lester Aluminum Alloy rims in Yellow (Red Frame)
And the Oakley BMX Grips that were ergonomic and the sweet Shimano Mallets for the pedals
And my dads cut down handle bars off his MT Bike.

Too bad some Dooosh Bag stole it off my front lawn.

I Hate you Unknown Scum Bag!!!!!!


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my 78 schwinn scrambler 36/36 that bike is solely responsible for who I am.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I would have kept this old FSR, but I admit my new Rip9 makes it fairly easy to get over


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Surly Cross Check. I have had some awesome mountain bikes, but this is my "favorite" bike. So versatile.

And, I've had some epic rides with my wife, dad, and best friends, as well as some awesome solo excursions.

I've ridden this thing singlespeed, fixed (for a hilly century), geared, with drop bars, flat bars, h bars. With cantis, v-brakes, and disc brakes (on the front).

It takes tires from the skinniest up to 700x44.

I've used the bike on singletrack, road rides, cyclcross races, with studded tires in the winter, hauling kids in the trailer, commuting, picking up beer in town, etc.


DSCF8342.JPG by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

baker said:


> Surly Cross Check. I have had some awesome mountain bikes, but this is my "favorite" bike. So versatile.
> 
> And, I've had some epic rides with my wife, dad, and best friends, as well as some awesome solo excursions.
> 
> ...


The Cross Check really is a great bike. I have one too and beat the crap out of it (in a loving way though :thumbsup and it keeps on keeping on.

Like you said, incredibly versatile and ready for ANYTHING. I too have used it for everything from simple commuting duties to singletrack mashups.

My Dekerf is still my fav but my Cross Check is a close second. AWESOME bike for sure.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

Loudviking said:


> My current ride, Lucky Strike Ti, but the bike that still stays in my mind was my Diamondback
> Topanga 1991. No suspension, toe-clips and straps and sssooo much purple it made your head spin.
> Raced that bike for a long time, and it never let me down.:
> 
> P.S. Disregard the mullit .


had that same bike back in 1991!!!! size 16". added an alloy handlebar, answer atack purple stem and a selle italia flite saddle!!! :thumbsup: it was my first mountain bike


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Current bike... 2004 Stumpjumper FSR Expert


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

KarateChicken said:


>


That's my favorite too. Mine was blue, otherwise exactly like that. No gears, no "Krate", just a bare bones StingRay! Some a$$ stole it from in front of my neighbors house when I was 8 or 9. I'll be 50 in February.....I'm still looking for it. :madmax:


----------



## Disdom (Nov 15, 2011)

1999 specialized FSR. have owned newer bikes but something about these frames I just love. It's nimble and easy to throw around and simply inspires confidence. I just bought one after lusting for a long time. Ill post pics when the forums allows me....


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

My first "real" mountain Bike is probably still my favorite....
1997 ProFlex Beast.
Unfortunately it was stolen.

My second favorite has to be the one I am on now...


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Dooosh Bags*



A-Ray said:


> My first "real" mountain Bike is probably still my favorite....
> 1997 ProFlex Beast.
> Unfortunately it was stolen.


A-Ray and BunnV my BMX was also stolen in it's prime (the eighties).

All bike thief's should be beaten to with in a inch of their lives with a mace made of chain rings for atonement for their sins.:madmax:


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sure that ignorance is bliss. I haven't ridden any of the bikes that have come out in the past 6-7 years because honestly I can't afford one and I'd rather not know what I'm missing. That said, my favorite ride currently is my rebuilt 1999 S-Works FSR. It's still a sweet ride with a BETD link to give it a bit more travel, SID fork, and full XTR drivetrain.


----------



## tandrew (Oct 20, 2009)

1983 Schwinn Predator. I'm also quite partial to my newest, a 2011 Kona Unit.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

My favorite bike that I've ever owned....

I think... I'd have to say that it would be my pugsley!


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't find a pic but I had a candy red Dyno VFR in middle-high school. Loved that bike so much. I got robbed at gunpoint for it and still fought for it (cops got it back!)... then my mom pawns it a few years later after she kicked me out of the house.. still can't find a replacement.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Trek Fuel 100 in 2001, it was my first real race bike, first carbon bike, and just so good in every way. I miss that bike, I should have never of sold it.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> My current ride, Lucky Strike Ti, but the bike that still stays in my mind was my Diamondback
> Topanga 1991. No suspension, toe-clips and straps and sssooo much purple it made your head spin.
> Raced that bike for a long time, and it never let me down.:
> 
> P.S. Disregard the mullit .


Awesome! I had a purple '91 Topanga, too. Won it at a raffle for something or other, can't remember what. Second mtb I ever owned, and I was conflicted because it was nicer than the Mtn Tek my parents had just bought me a few months before -- I didn't want to hurt their feelings by riding the DB over the Mtn Tek. I ended up taking the DB to college with me and riding it all over the place.

In response to the purpose of this thread, though, my favorite is usually whichever I have at the time. I usually keep bikes for a while, and don't get rid of them until I'm certain something better has come along.

PS -- I didn't have the mullet, though -- more of the early '90's grunge look (long on top, shaved around the side), as I was only a junior in high school. Good times, though...


----------



## Pipe-Dreams (Oct 1, 2011)

Had this bike forever. Started out just a typical Murray Beach cruiser I found in an alley.
I dropped the idea of trying to replicate the frame as I have moved and taken two new jobs.:madman:


----------



## DogpawSlim (Dec 12, 2010)

Vader said:


> There have been some great bikes throughout the years, but this one is special.


That is a very special bike. Who made the frame?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

@ DogpawSlim
coconino cycles custom bicycles 928 774 7747 www.coconinocycles.com


----------



## DogpawSlim (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks.

This guy is doing some great work. I wonder why I've never heard of him.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

My favorite.


----------



## monstertje (Dec 14, 2011)

I started out on a Giant atx 850 track, went from there to a speci stumpjumper 2008 wich were both great. My favorite however is the cheapest one; my heavy steel On One Inbred build up with some old cheap components ..


----------



## helpmehh (Dec 14, 2011)

havent gotten it yet


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Thanks. Steve Garro at Coconino Cycles

Coconino Cycles - www.coconinocycles.com


----------



## BikePSU (Sep 8, 2011)

*2003 Stumpjumper*

Up until I bought my GF 29er, my Stumpjumper was the best! I bought it used and sold it 8 years later for the same price I paid. GREAT BIKE. I should have turned it into my SS...


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the "Pre Trek" American made Klein Attitude. I still have the frame about to rebuild her.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

It would either come down to my much missed '02 Redline Monocog (26"...duh,it's a '02),or either one of the Vassagos or Origin 8 in my sig...love\loved em all


----------



## Mattyd (Dec 21, 2005)

SasquatchSC said:


> 1986 GT Performer! Oh the places and things we saw growing up together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I had one too, in purple (just like this)

https://bmxmuseum.com/image/photo_editor_v_new_copy0_lg.jpg

It was my dream bike. Now loving my Ti Selma!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Another Pivot devotee, here. 429.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

She&I said:


> Another Pivot devotee, here. 429.


oh yeah!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Giant NRS. Full suspension that climbs and sprints like a hardtail. Love it.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

baker said:


> oh yeah!


Now THAT is some bike packing! How do you remember where you put everything? And what is that you have strapped to the fork stanchions, and how is it fixed?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

I LOVE my Karate Monkey. If the goal is to feel good and have fun on a bike then this is the bike I reach for.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

rockerc said:


> Now THAT is some bike packing! How do you remember where you put everything? And what is that you have strapped to the fork stanchions, and how is it fixed?


You assume I remember where everything is?  Zip tied slime tubes (yellow bags) and spare tire to fork.

Less loaded here (the bike, that is):










I urge everyone to have a favorite bike...or two, or three  Bike love is the sh|t!

Mike


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

At least for right now, the favorite bike award goes to my new build. 1991 Specialized Hardrock GSX (mint frame) that is set up fixed gear with drop bars. New tires and saddle are on the way and it's gotten Giant Pro Alloy platform pedals and a bunch of mud on it since this picture was taken!


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

DogpawSlim said:


> That is a very special bike. Who made the frame?


Thanks! I did. 
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Vader said:


> Thanks. Steve Garro at Coconino Cycles
> 
> Coconino Cycles - www.coconinocycles.com


There was allot of lust over that bike at the Coconino Cycles Family reunion!
I'll let you know when next year's reunion is, that sure was fun - thanks for coming out for the show!

- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

TI beauty


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Loudviking said:


> My current ride, Lucky Strike Ti, but the bike that still stays in my mind was my Diamondback
> Topanga 1991. No suspension, toe-clips and straps and sssooo much purple it made your head spin.
> Raced that bike for a long time, and it never let me down.:
> 
> P.S. Disregard the mullit .


Anybody ever tell you, you look like Chuck Norris,,,

With a mullit?


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

My first mountain bike, a 1991 GT Karakoram. I rode that thing every where and jumped it off of anything and everything I could find in the surrounding neighborhoods. It saw a ton of miles via the big storm sewer in town and it lived on in various forms until it died in 2001 when I cased a jump on the steps at my high school and it cracked the chain stays at the bottom bracket. I will never forget that terrible splatter paint.

I have enjoyed many other bikes since then, the most notable was probably my 2006 Yeti 575. That was the first full suspension bike I owned that I felt actually worked quite well. I have a good feeling the Yeti SB-66 that gets here next week will become my all time favorite.

Tejas


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*On my fifth mtn bike now...*

Been mtn riding continuously since 1999. Rode BMX type bikes as a kid in the mid to late70s.

I am currently building up my fifth mtn bike so I haven't ridden it yet. I've owned a 2000 Diamond Back, a 2001 Spesh Rockhopper, a 2004 Spesh SJ FSR Pro, a 2009 Spesh Epic Custom, and now a 2010 SJ HT 29er Custom.

My fav was the 2004 SJ FSR Pro. It was sikly smooth. A perfect balance of good climbing ability and smooth downhill riding. My Epic would climb circles around the SJ FSR but the Epic was so light that it couldn't handle the fast speed rough terrain stuff w/o a little loss of stability compared to the 2004 SJ FSR.

We'll see how the SJ HT 29er does when I am able to get back in the saddle...


----------



## wakebrdr142 (May 5, 2006)

Hmmm, would have to be my 1994' ish Giant Iguana. I was 14 and that's how I got around. It was life to me and loved every second of it.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

ianick said:


> I LOVE my Karate Monkey. If the goal is to feel good and have fun on a bike then this is the bike I reach for.


I love the Surly Karate Monkey, probably the most versatile bike ever made and at $400 for a frame who can complain?


----------



## dta tx (Dec 13, 2009)

my old mountain klein but it is long gone. my wife' would be her Outland 6 witch she still has.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

*1989 Bridgestone MB-1*

That would be my first, real mountain bike. The downtube cracked many years ago, but I have kept the frame thinking a frame builder could just replace the tube (maybe easily because it is lugged). I have many great bikes, including a custom steel hardtail based on the MBs geometry, but the MB-1 is still my all-time favorite.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

*not mine

1988 General Osborn Pro - this is the bike I _honed_ everything on. 360's, big bunnyhops, flatland, handrails, street, dirt jump... everything. I got real good on my Dyno Pro Comp, but it was this bike that I just dialed it all in.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I have 2 favourites:

Intense Tracer FSR - Had this in and around 2000 - 2005, loved the way it rode and built in various different guises. Sold it (for some reason) bought another, then another. Great bikes


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr

Santa Cruz Nickel - this is my current bike, but I've honestly not felt so at home on any other bike. Love the set up, love the way it rides and flatters my (lack of) skill. I've owned a lot of bikes and ridden even more but the Nickel is the best all-rounder I've swung my leg over.


Untitled by Jamieson Just J, on Flickr


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

2008 S-works Stumpy FSR.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

This is kind of an unfair question... 

Because, my first real MTB could be considered the best bike i ever owned for sentimental reasons. A 07 Motobecane Fantom Elite. Where would we be without our first bike?

Now, the most expensive and capable bike i ever owned could also be considered the best bike i ever owned. A 08 Santa Cruz Heckler.

So, i don't know.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite bike so far has been my Dean. This is an older picture but man this bike rocks. Climbs, jumps, handles, light, and just damn fun to ride.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

sandvik^


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I built this frame at UBI. I'm biased but it's the best riding bike I have...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^ Love it^^^


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I've got a soft spot for e-stays,










Close second is my FC,


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

I have several Rock Lobsters, but this 29er I've resurrected is my current favorite, the other bike pictured is a Sears Screamer that I had when I was a kid... When my parents gave that to me at X mas I almost cried as I wanted a Schwinn "crate" model... my friends ridiculed the hell out of me when I rode it...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^That Schwinn brings back my youth, it's the coolest bike in here! ^^^^


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

This is NOT a picture of the bike I owned. This is from BMXmuseum.com

I raced a GT Mach One when I was 9-10 years old. I hauled the mail on that bike, really light and really fast. I had a lot of fun riding that bike.

Currently, I really like my fat bike. Its bright green! Love the color and it seems like this bike will go just about anywhere I want to go.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

wrcRS said:


> This is NOT a picture of the bike I owned. This is from BMXmuseum.com
> 
> I raced a GT Mach One when I was 9-10 years old. I hauled the mail on that bike, really light and really fast. I had a lot of fun riding that bike.
> 
> Currently, I really like my fat bike. Its bright green! Love the color and it seems like this bike will go just about anywhere I want to go.


I've still have (and on a rare occasion) ride my Mach One. Looks just like that one.


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

@Loudviking - that is an awesome pic! So retro/90s. I think I see another mullet in the background...


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lots of cool bike postings in here. 

This is my rig. 

1999 Moots YBB 19" Refurbished in 2010

Mavic Crossride Wheels (1900 gr), Fox 32 RLC dialed down for 80mm travel, Sram BB7 brakes.

Moots Seatpost, Fizik Aliante saddle, Mix of XT and XTR drive chain.

At very least about 80,000 miles on this frame. Many of those on expeditions with a BOB trailer.

Currently in Northern Thailand which is a lot of bumpy steep roads with major 3 to 4k foot climbs.. Some paved and often rough and some dirt and jeep track. 

Fairly stout and durable now with steel chainrings and other reliable parts. 24.5#. 

Like to put it on a diet with some Stans Crest or Arch wheels.


----------



## MicahZ (Dec 19, 2011)

I still have a GT mach sitting around somewhere, identical to that photo except I still have original GT composite wheels, not THE originals, as anyone who rode one hard knows they break, LOL.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

'09 Turner Sultan


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Was and is my steel HT


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Moto Rider said:


> This is kind of an unfair question...
> 
> Because, my first real MTB could be considered the best bike i ever owned for sentimental reasons. A 07 Motobecane Fantom Elite. Where would we be without our first bike?
> 
> ...


Waffler!


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

I find it interesting that some many favorite bikes here are HT or rigid.

Been thinking of selling my SuperLight cuz I like my HT better and the SL well: meh.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Ska said:


> My Dekerf is still my fav but my Cross Check is a close second. AWESOME bike for sure.


Definite goodness!

:thumbsup:


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

monstertje said:


> I started out on a Giant atx 850 track, went from there to a speci stumpjumper 2008 wich were both great. My favorite however is the cheapest one; my heavy steel On One Inbred build up with some old cheap components ..


I have a thing for Inbreds... ;-)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

The 20-inch Schwinn I had when I was 7-9. I rode the pedals off of that thing and went everywhere. At 11 I put riser bars on it to make it a faux Stingray and we were off again.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

*Perry Kramer Ripper*

PK Ripper

Redirect Notice


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*favorie bike*

I broke my fav bike in 4 places...had it welded back together, and rode another year and broke it again. Dagger FSI....Now I love my Moots Zirkel with Rohloff. Hope to get a new Ti cyclecross with a Rohloff.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

'04 Surly Karate Monkey. Single speed, rigid, sweet and simple.


----------



## MotoX33 (Nov 8, 2011)

My 2005 Trek Liquid is the bike that ignited my passion for XC. We've been through a lot of pain and sufferring together over the last 6 years (mostly mine) so I'm treating her to a facelift this winter.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

mike5krnr said:


> I have several Rock Lobsters, but this 29er I've resurrected is my current favorite, the other bike pictured is a Sears Screamer that I had when I was a kid... When my parents gave that to me at X mas I almost cried as I wanted a Schwinn "crate" model... my friends ridiculed the hell out of me when I rode it...


Love those rabbit ear handle bars:thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*My Favorite My Singular*

This is by far the best handling bike I own. It can just carve up the trails. It is like it is part of me. LOVE IT!


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*This:*









2003 Specialized Epic.

Had a lot of little things swapped out but it's hard to believe I've had it eight years now. It will be nine next July. This bike made me laugh out loud the first time I rode it I was so not expecting the way it rode to be the way it rode if that makes sense.

The really sad thing is, this year she didn't get outside even once. We had deaths in the family and my former mountain biking friends have moved on to other things and I only managed to make 200 road miles the whole season. Depressing year on the whole actually - riding wasn't much on my mind. But next spring is not far away.

The bike really needs a good overhaul at this point after several thousand miles without maintenance on the shocks and nothing more than cleaning the drivetrain.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

aliensporebomb said:


> 2003 Specialized Epic.
> 
> Had a lot of little things swapped out but it's hard to believe I've had it eight years now. It will be nine next July. This bike made me laugh out loud the first time I rode it I was so not expecting the way it rode to be the way it rode if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Very nice ride! That's the original production year, isn't it? It's got to be collectable.

Hope you get back to riding soon as planned. I had a near death experience recently myself. Kinda helps you appreciate the good things in life a little more. For me, riding is a means of mentally escaping the things in life that cause distress...


----------

